# Plant Sources



## Thomas (Mar 14, 2009)

Hi.

Does anyone have a source for aquarium plants online that don't cost an arm and leg to ship?

Thomas


----------



## dingdong (Mar 17, 2009)

Sweet Aquatics He has nice plants and pretty cheap too.


----------



## Doedogg (Jun 21, 2008)

I've ordered a few times from here Freshwater Aquarium Plants - Sale, Information, Discussion and have been happy. The shipping is just under $14...very good deal IMHO.


----------



## Thomas (Mar 14, 2009)

To Doedogg and Dingdong:

Thanks. I will try these.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

Well... where ever you seen those plants for sale and shipment.. they are total rip offs. I go to big al's aquariums and the plants are great  I get a lot of my sword plants there, and a lot of my cryptocoryenes.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I buy a lot of mine from aquabid. and from the swap and shop at the planted tank. Never been ripped off yet. Also another good place to get plants is through a local club if there is one in your area.


----------



## DarkRevoultions (Sep 5, 2008)

susankat said:


> I buy a lot of mine from aquabid. and from the swap and shop at the planted tank. Never been ripped off yet. Also another good place to get plants is through a local club if there is one in your area.


Yehp that's a great place to go  I don't know if they will ship it to you and you have to pay them by cash.. or is it online. 

I can't figure it out.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

both aquabid and the planted tank are online. both places will ship. and most will take paypal. Some will take money orders also.


----------



## topfish (Apr 6, 2009)

Aquabid is just like Ebay and they both stinki! Its either hobbyists calling common plants rare and selling them overpriced, or auction sites in singapore shipping plants to you illegally. Planted tank.net is a forum like this one where people can sell plants out of their aquarium. I have gotten ripped off three times buying plants from people on plantedtank.net, and they were from "regulars".



> Well... where ever you seen those plants for sale and shipment.. they are total rip offs. I go to big al's aquariums and the plants are great I get a lot of my sword plants there, and a lot of my cryptocoryenes.


They have big Als in japan? There are lots of aquaria stores in Japan, including Amano. Plants there are much higher priced there than here in the USA.

There are lots of LEGITIMATE online businesses selling quality plants in the USA. Not Ebayers but real businesses. I have bought from three of them without any major problems, but my favorite is Aqua Botanic. Great selection, good prices. Been around a long long time.They ship priority mail for $9.80 The owner is also a writer in TFH magazine and a column in freshwater and marine aquarium magazine. He has a blog that is pretty cool that has his published articles. The aqua botanic WEB site is pretty amazing too. Check out the galleries. aquabotanic.com


----------

